# Noooo What will Happen.



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 2, 2010)

Go to www.sun.com ... see anything different.

This could have all sorts of implications for Java.


----------



## choppy (Feb 2, 2010)

Oracle finalizes Sun deal ?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah don't you think this is going to be really bad for opensource? Like openoffice. They can now dictate what will or will not work with Java. Or they could at least.


----------



## Clement (Feb 12, 2010)

Don't forget friends, there are consequences to every action


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 12, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Yeah don't you think this is going to be really bad for opensource? Like openoffice. They can now dictate what will or will not work with Java. Or they could at least.


Java has a huge user base, it's unlikely they would change anything other than
building in native support for Oracle.  

It's unlikely openOffice will be messed with, but if we see Sun Office
being agressively marketed then I don't know,
but I doubt anything will change.

The more widespread concern is MySQL, sometimes in competition w/ Oracle
though not in the same league. I understand that they have promissed to
keep MySQL under it's current license and continue to support and develop it.

You never know, change might be good.
Oracle has always been a big Linux supporter!!
(they have their own distro, Oracle Linux)


----------



## Frick (Feb 12, 2010)

Ooh, I didn't even know this was planned. I'll look into it, seems interesting.


----------

